# help with car alarm.



## darksuite (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi:

Recently i tried to program a second remote control for my alarm system installed on my car. I disconnected every cable this alarm to see the brand and look up on Internet for the steps to program my remote. Now the sensor led is on steady red, and now the alarm seems to be deprogrammed. I took some pictures of my alarm, if somebody has seen this alarm, please help me.

Thanks advanced.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sadly they all look the same, could be avital, clifford, DEI, Autopage or crimestopper


----------

